# Outstanding performers of contemporary classical music? E.g.cellist Alexis Descharmes



## jonatan (May 6, 2016)

Some time ago I have discovered for myself cellist Alexis Descharmes. It is great pleasure and with admiration to listen and see (on youtube) how he performs contemporary classical (academic) music and also music from the second half of the 20th century. Maybe there is some component of elitism in his performances, because they are in smaller halls and usually with small orchestra of he is the only performer, but his performance is so interesting and capitivating that it is hard for me to understand why he is not more famous.

The question is - what are your favourite performers of contemporary classical music? And in this time this question is only about outstanding artists that could be discovery for everyone of us. _I mean artists that are masters of his of her instrument, whose performances pushes boundaries of art and who are fully worthy that composers devote works for them!_

In my point of view Alexis Descharmes is one of them. But maybe there are violinists, basoon players, pianists, oboe players. In many cases they are big people but without much publicity. They deserve to be known, heard and admired!


----------



## Sina (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm not sure if Irvine Arditti has been recognized _enough_ or not, but I can't seem to know _any_ other violinist more skilled and more devoted to contemporary music, as a solo artist or with his Quartet of strings.

But on the other hand I assume Evelyn Glennie is much more underrated than it is rational! (Partly because few people are aware of the infinite world of percussions, which is, indeed, in sight of new music thinking: a thing that most people are scared of!)
By the way did you know she is profoundly deaf?! Supernatural!


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

One of my favourite living pianists is Pierre-Laurent Aimard. He started as a pianist dedicated to contemporary music but is now a leading pianist of quite a wide range of classical music. I do think that route whereby young musicians start their public careers by dedicating themselves to the contemporary is a particularly fruitful one.


----------

